# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Finish it!

## Coriolis

So much of what separates a good map from a great one is the finishing process, the things the cartographer adds to the physical geography that give the map some theme and character. I'd like to see a challenge that focuses on all of these peripherals. This could potentially work as either a Lite or a regular challenge.

Contestants select one of a few maps that show only physical geography, and add things like a title, labels, icons, borders, heraldry, a compass rose, scale, gridlines, projecting the map onto a globe, and throwing in extra decorative artwork or narration.

----------


## bartmoss

Every now and then the mods do post a blob or some other source image that then is to be turned into a map. So we are basically already doing these...

----------


## Coriolis

That's an excellent point. This is a narrower approach, though, in that the source images will already be maps, encouraging the participants to focus on frames, compass roses, borders, labels, and all the peripherals.

----------


## Tomalak

I think this would be alot of fun (especially as I struggle with the first part, and enjoy focusing on the details)

----------

